# Reaching The Promise Land.....



## Askari Mwalimu (Dec 7, 2006)

Greetings Everyone:



 If I seem alittle nervous..... I have been doing some review of Martial Arts forums for my students..... 
and visited a site called "bullshido" & barely escaped with my dignity 

.

But not one to give up because I had a negative experience.... Here I am and from the moment I read your introduction - I knew I was home!

Our program was included in an outstanding outline about Afrikan Martial Arts compiled by a member of your site named Hu Ren Qianzai Long in January 23, 2004 at 20:22hrs. 

The AKERU Afrikan Discipline Science System was developed to introduce court mandated juvenile offenders to the honor codes of Afrikan warriorship. Personally I have pursued a lifetime career in sharing historical information about 37 disciplines of the Afrikan Continent. One of my venues has been on the international circuit... the other has been as a crisis intervention educator in urban schools. My videos serve as ice breakers in a room full of disgruntled youth especially seeing their teacher bouncing over a chain with her body prone to the floor. "Break dancing" they shout .....LOL And then I can begin to share with them....

In closing, I am looking forward to learning from the other members of this site. We as the martial arts Elders may hold the key to helping alleviate the youth violence that plagues so many communities today...

Peace
Askari Mwalimu 










[URL]http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb114&pp=ZNxmk572YYUS[/URL]


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!  (We don't bite )


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT,

Its great to meet you!



take care,
Chang


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2006)

Greeting and welcome


----------



## Askari Mwalimu (Dec 7, 2006)

Laughter...is truly the best medicine....   Please keep your wisdom coming....


----------



## Askari Mwalimu (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank You for your immediate supportllll      Tis' the season....

Happy Hannukah, Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, Sacred Soltice 
and a Blessed Epiphany.....

PS:  One of the benefits of coming from a bi-racial home....  You get to celebrate all December long.......smiles


----------



## Askari Mwalimu (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you....so much!   Your support is an indication of your true martial arts spirit of discipline and kindness.....


----------



## exile (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi AM---greetings and welcome to MT, it's good to have you with us, and unlike what seems to be the case at certain sites elsewhere, we pretty much all like and respect each other and, as JT says, don't bite. I'm really interested in learning more about the kind of MA you do, what sort of techniques your Afrikan system involves---I've not encountered it before and am very much looking forward to your posts on the topic.


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  We're glad to have you.


----------



## bydand (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Nope nobody bites here, a few may nibble a bit, but you get used to it.  This is a great forum and I too looked at a ton of them (and was NOT impressed) before finding MT by accident and loving the place.  It truely is like finding a friendly neighborhood filled with every type of Martial Artist you can imagine.  Sure, sometimes not everybody agrees, but 99.9% of the time, it is still respectful disagreements.  

I look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Drac (Dec 8, 2006)

Askari Mwalimu said:


> Greetings Everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations on your escape and the preservation of your dignity..Welcome to MT..Looking forward to your posts..


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Glad to have you!


----------



## donna (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome, Happy posting


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow !!
It sounds like you're a catalyst for positive change and you're using Martial Arts to make a difference in people's lives.  That's awesome !!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Askari.  I commend you on the work you do.


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to M.T., I hope that you enjoy your stay...
I have lurked around on Bullshido, and your right...They're nuts!


----------

